# Samster's Thread



## samster (Jun 29, 2007)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Samster, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Corporate Chubbies
Tracy
*​
The above stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Samster. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Samster, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Samster.


----------



## samster (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all, I thought I should write an intro here as I'm really enjoying writing WG fiction and plan to stick around. So about my work.

My focus is very much on smaller WG and the "plump" or "chubby" look rather than some of the larges figures here. Really, I never thought of myself as an FA and instead I just love the real life ladies I meet who have a few extra curves. I believe these beauties are far more fun and sexy than the stick insect model types and hope to bring that across in my work.

So my characters are not huge but maybe a little plump - although they'd hate to admit it!

I hope you all enjoy my work!


----------



## Raider X (Dec 14, 2007)

Samster, I prefer women that are a little plump too with curves. And yes, you bring this to your writings. I live in downtown Oakland and when I walk to ride the bus or BART, I see these women who are office people and some have very dangerous curves! Hehehe! This makes my day...


----------



## samster (Dec 15, 2007)

Absolutely, if ever life gets a little stressful one can always enjoy a coffee in the city centre watching the curvy office hottie's pass by


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 5, 2008)

Really enjoyed your Krista story, pleased to see it reach a nice conclusion, just sorry it ended so soon. I thought we were going to see some of the women of the National Community Bank starting to pack on the pounds.

Any plans to do more writing on your other existing stories or is there anything in new in the pipeline?


----------



## samster (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments - currently there is nothing in the works as real life corporate issues are taking up alot of my time. Going forward I do plan to write more of Krista and the girls at Community Bank but have nothing definate at the moment. That said something will pop into my head and the whole thing will get written quickly!


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 5, 2008)

samster said:


> currently there is nothing in the works as real life corporate issues are taking up alot of my time.



All we ask is that you continue to keep your eyes open as real life corporate (a pun here?) issues take up a lot of your time. Whether they are Texan or Donny corporate affairs they're still rousing stuff. We look forward to something popping into your head to be written up quickly with the usual wit!


----------



## samster (Apr 4, 2009)

A quick note to you all to let you know I have posted my latest story, Tracey's Consuming Patterns, in the Recent Additions section.

Hope you all enjoy it.

Samster


----------



## TheOwl (May 2, 2012)

Oh no 

What happened to the deviantart collection of stories and pictures.


----------



## Berry (May 3, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> Oh no
> 
> What happened to the deviantart collection of stories and pictures.



The account has gone. 

However, you can still find the content by searching "samster2009" in the search box. I don't know if Deviantart keep it or if it is just a matter of time until the content is deleted.

Hopefully this isn't a permanent thing and samster is still around.


----------



## samster (Jun 5, 2012)

Just picked up this thread. I had all kinds of issues with the previous Devianart account with spamming and a pretty serious invasion of privacy. Result is I've closed it down. I'm still very much around and have a story that I will be posting here very soon.


----------

